# Picked up another bow



## dennis (Jul 25, 2012)

Picked a Bowtech tribute for $50 at a estate sale. Cloth case was stained and very dirty, but arrows and bow looked to be in very clean. Brand new to this and had some fun at the range trying to figure this out. Hit dirt every time I tried using the sight, could only hit the target by sighting down the arrow. Only shooting at 15yd and 25yd targets to begin with. I've seen signs at the gun shop that says no dry firing of bows. Sore arm and back after 2 hours on the range. Can a person pull back then slow release without firing the bow without harming it or is time on the range the only way to build up the muscles.


----------



## cr4evans (Jul 25, 2012)

You can let the bow down from full draw slowly without letting it go and it won't hurt the bow


----------



## dennis (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Going out tomorrow and walk the decoy trail that the archery club has setup. Is this what's referred as 3d shoot or is that someting different.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 26, 2012)

dennis said:


> Thanks for the info. Going out tomorrow and walk the decoy tail that the archery club has setup. Is this what's referred as 3d shoot or is that someting different.




Most likely yes (3D) if your targets/decoys are life like animals then yes it's a 3d shoot


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you had bow fitted at proshop?
It's important that it fits your reach comfortably for you to be accurate and consistent.
Plus have them turn poundage down if, possible til you can get used to drawing and not create bad habits.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds like u got a great deal!!!! You really need to go to a bow shop and let them fit the bow to your size and strength. They can also help u with shooting form and get your site adjusted.


----------



## dennis (Jul 28, 2012)

I stopped in and had the bow shop take a look at the bowtech. They state that's it's preset at 30" draw and that it's 70 pound. He needs to locate different cams to change the draw. Does this sound right.
In the mean time I picked up a 3rd bow as a trade for some old tools I no longer have a use for. It's a Bear whitetail hunter 60pound with a 28" draw. Looks in very nice shape. Took it out and the 28" draw seems to be a good fit for me. No problem with shooting this one at all. Hoping that I can get the bowtech tribute's draw changed down to 28"


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 28, 2012)

dennis said:


> I stopped in and had the bow shop take a look at the bowtech. They state that's it's preset at 30" draw and that it's 70 pound. He needs to locate different cams to change the draw. Does this sound right.
> In the mean time I picked up a 3rd bow as a trade for some old tools I no longer have a use for. It's a Bear whitetail hunter 60pound with a 28" draw. Looks in very nice shape. Took it out and the 28" draw seems to be a good fit for me. No problem with shooting this one at all. Hoping that I can get the bowtech tribute's draw changed down to 28"




Yes it does sound right.

2 of my bows are Bow Tech Generals and I love them. Bow Tech make great shooting bows.
To bad it was not a Bowtech General. Sporting good store went out of business here and I bought complete smooth and fast draw cam kits for all draw lengths. plus some extra limbs.


----------

